# europa network wireless internet



## goldenoldie (Dec 18, 2010)

Is there anybody out there using the europa network wireless (Wimax) motorola canopy solution ?
If so I would appreciate any feed back regarding there experience with this system.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've never heard of that specific company but there are many, many of these wifi companies around now, we used one in our previous house and it worked well and was good price too

Jo xxx


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

I was just looking at them, roundtown news looks like they are pushing the same packages in their name.
The prices are good and you can get up to 6mb with their wimax connection, that's should be down and up speeds or thereabouts.
Did you go for it? or I would also be interested in any feedback.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

NotinUse said:


> I was just looking at them, roundtown news looks like they are pushing the same packages in their name.
> The prices are good and you can get up to 6mb with their wimax connection, that's should be down and up speeds or thereabouts.
> Did you go for it? or I would also be interested in any feedback.


I heard mixed reviews... Telitec and Wipzona are the established names in that area.. I can recommend both


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

I can't imagine they have their own network, they must be wholesaling from some company, cant be telitec because they are undercutting them. If their 6mb connection is to be believed and its symmetrical then its virtually the same price for telitecs 1mb. Plus they are offering free installation if you move from another provider, and there is no deposit on the equipment.

Just wondering what the catch is, I know their support in general is pants, experience from a couple of friends who used their asdl confirms that, but then telefonica are no angels.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

NotinUse said:


> I can't imagine they have their own network, they must be wholesaling from some company, cant be telitec because they are undercutting them. If their 6mb connection is to be believed and its symmetrical then its virtually the same price for telitecs 1mb. Plus they are offering free installation if you move from another provider, and there is no deposit on the equipment.
> 
> Just wondering what the catch is, I know their support in general is pants, experience from a couple of friends who used their asdl confirms that, but then telefonica are no angels.


Just remember its alwats "up to Xmb" You never get it (correct me if I am wrong). One of the suppliers I spoke to in the campo said 3mb but then told me In reality if bet 600kb!

I do get 2mb down with Wipzona but SIX? I´d like to see that!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> I heard mixed reviews... Telitec and Wipzona are the established names in that area.. I can recommend both



My neighbours have used Europa for years and find them very good


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NotinUse said:


> I was just looking at them, roundtown news looks like they are pushing the same packages in their name.
> The prices are good and you can get up to 6mb with their wimax connection, that's should be down and up speeds or thereabouts.
> Did you go for it? or I would also be interested in any feedback.


we looked at both companies - and yes the packages are identical

we were promised something they later admitted they couldn't deliver & in the end got a better deal pricewise with Movistar (ex Telefonica)

if we had wanted the English tele ppart of the deal, we might still have gone with one of them, but we didn't want it - but there was no option to _not_ have it

both companies told us on the phone that up to 6mb actually meant maybe 3mb where we are

this is what I'm getting right now - and often get more than 6mb

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm on Wi-fi , 2mb & average around 1,9mb download & 0,33mb up load. Telefionicas adsl is worse than dial-up around here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I'm on Wi-fi , 2mb & average around 1,9mb download & 0,33mb up load. Telefionicas adsl is worse than dial-up around here.


yes, even with our Vodafone dongle which we keep for emergencies, we often get 2-3mb


----------

